#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Senior E/I Engineer looking for job

## fathysamaha

looking for senior E/I Engineer job in Egypt or any other country, my CV attached.


high experience in SCADA, BMS, DCS, and control systems.See More: Senior E/I Engineer looking for job

----------

